

Over 100 long-lost Doctor Who episodes found by dedicated fans in Ethiopia - atlanticus
http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/106-doctor-who-episodes-uncovered-2343474

======
epo
It's a 2nd hand account of a "my friend told me" anecdote published in
newspapers which have, at best, an accidental relationship with the truth. I'm
not saying it isn't true but given the messengers I'd be astonished it it was.

------
iMark
This has been cycling around at Bleeding Cool for months. Their latest update
explains how the still unsubstantiated rumour got out of control

[http://www.bleedingcool.com/2013/10/06/video-sky-news-get-
in...](http://www.bleedingcool.com/2013/10/06/video-sky-news-get-in-on-the-
doctor-who-missing-episodes-rumour-too/)

------
csixty4
Doctor Who Online is reporting that lost episodes indeed were found. "Not as
many as 100".

[https://twitter.com/DrWhoOnline/status/386850513909600256](https://twitter.com/DrWhoOnline/status/386850513909600256)
[https://twitter.com/DrWhoOnline/status/386850763349041152](https://twitter.com/DrWhoOnline/status/386850763349041152)
[https://twitter.com/DrWhoOnline/status/386851026038296577](https://twitter.com/DrWhoOnline/status/386851026038296577)
[https://twitter.com/DrWhoOnline/status/386863277134721025](https://twitter.com/DrWhoOnline/status/386863277134721025)

------
harywilke
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-
arts-24448063](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24448063) bbc
reporting on it now. "BBC Worldwide is expected to confirm the find at a press
conference in London later this week."

------
hnha
they would have never been lost if sane copyright laws had allowed people to
safe their cultural media.

~~~
mooism2
How widespread were home VCRs in the UK in the 60s?

------
joelhaasnoot
I'm assuming they were sold to Ethiopia for the reusable tape, not to air the
show. Then again ETV (the ethiopian state-run TV station) does air random
stuff every once in a while.

~~~
ytadesse
That's a rather uninformed comment. Dr. Who was actually extremely popular in
Ethiopia so this news doesn't surprise me one bit.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
You are absolutely correct - I have no idea what ETV was like in the 70s, 80s
and early 90s. Was it less government controlled during the Derg? Or is this
post-1991 era?

~~~
ytadesse
Fair question. ETV was certainly more controlled during the Derg regime since
it was an openly totalitarian government. That's not to say that this current
regime doesn't have a tight grip on ETV although it sounds like you're already
well aware of that.

------
valinor4
A friend of an "expert" says so. Meanwhile, BBC does not say anything. Hum...

